# Dress Code for Broadway Show



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello ladies

I am off to New York with my mum and sister in April and while there we are going to watch Phantom on Broadway.  Just wondered if the dress code was similar to West End over here i'e smart casual or if it is a dressier affair over there??

Any advice would be great

Thanks

Sarah
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Cant help with your question but howwwwww jealous am I


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

ha ha...thanks Suzie... ;o)
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie said:


> Cant help with your question but howwwwww jealous am I


Me too! 

Axxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for that Elaine, we are going as a 65th birthday treat for my mum...she cried when we told her...

we are staying at the Comfort Inn, Manhattan...looks ok on the internet so fingers crossed.  I'm interested now to see whats different with the pavements!

Thanks for the advice re: day to see show too, would be such a shame to fall asleep

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

We saw Les Miserables too on Broadway......it was our honeymoon 

We just went fairly smart/casual too, I think people tend to nowadays.

Have a lovely time, Sarah.....what a fab treat for your Mum 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

we have booked a helicopter ride so far, we are going for 4 nights so hope to see as much as we can

I haven't heard any bad reports from anyone that is been, seems to be a place that everyone loves
xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

may i suggest that if you wish to do the "touristy" things like empire state, circle line etc that you buy a city pass. seems like a lot of money at the time but they are queue jumper tickets and trust me you will need them!

also there is another tckts, tckts, tckts at south street seaport  which is open on a morning and not as busy as the times square one. as for dress on broadway - anything goes!

have fun


----------

